# Rush Hour Public Transport in Mexico City



## TheSouthAfrican (Oct 20, 2015)

I would just like to share some of my experience with public transport in DF. This post is mostly for people that have never taken it in Mexico City before. I personally think the system they have in place isn't bad, during non rush hours. But during rush hours be prepared to be squeezed like a sardine into a can. When this first happened to me, I thought it was very rude of people to just squeeze in like that. Sometimes you can't even move your arms or hold onto something. Its that bad.

But after living in the city for a while you actually realize that there is actually a system involved in the whole process and it works. There are a lot of people in this city and during rush hours, people are just thinking of getting to their destinations, no matter how uncomfortable they are. And if you are not willing to squeeze in, you'll be waiting at that stop for a while.

Just thought I would share that bit of insight for any new visitors to Mexico City.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TheSouthAfrican said:


> I would just like to share some of my experience with public transport in DF. This post is mostly for people that have never taken it in Mexico City before. I personally think the system they have in place isn't bad, during non rush hours. But during rush hours be prepared to be squeezed like a sardine into a can. When this first happened to me, I thought it was very rude of people to just squeeze in like that. Sometimes you can't even move your arms or hold onto something. Its that bad.
> 
> But after living in the city for a while you actually realize that there is actually a system involved in the whole process and it works. There are a lot of people in this city and during rush hours, people are just thinking of getting to their destinations, no matter how uncomfortable they are. And if you are not willing to squeeze in, you'll be waiting at that stop for a while.
> 
> Just thought I would share that bit of insight for any new visitors to Mexico City.


A useful post. Since I am retired, _más o menos_, I avoid this problem by doing my best not to use public transportation during rush hour.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I remember the surprise after feeling my cell phone ring in my pocket and then realizing it wasn’t mine but that of someone against whom I was pressed cheek to cheek.

The metro can get insanely crowded, but there is worse: I’ve never seen such a compression of people as in the _tren ligero_ at around 8:00 am on a weekday.


----------



## Eigringoa (Feb 2, 2015)

*...*

It is insane at rush hour, sometimes also outside rush. Many Mexicans think the same and never want to set their feet in the metro. Or bus.

And dangerous. I had to hurry out one day of the train. I took three guys with me...


----------



## Eigringoa (Feb 2, 2015)

TheSouthAfrican said:


> I personally think the system they have in place isn't bad, during non rush hours.


The system is bad, at least in a few different ways. Because:

- far too much walking in the tunnels, especially for older people
- too many stairs, no possibility for handicapped (wheelchairs) people to get by
- too much waiting when there is a lot of people (could be easily fixed)
- buses are also (generally) too full 

I walk if I can go where I want by walking. I am not alone in this. Many others do.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

The metro is an option, it's not mandatory.

I have a car here, but I generally opt for public transit. If I feel jammed up on a train, I can just get off at the next stop. If I'm caught in a major traffic jam, there are no options.

I'm a big walker. I think nothing of walking five or six miles to get somewhere. So, for me, I traverse Mexico City mostly on foot and taking the occasional taxi.

Just a few months ago, it took me over three hours to drive 18 miles across this city. I had to pee in an empty peanut can that was fortunately rolling around in the back seat area.

Mexico City is massive, and has one of the cheapest public transit systems in the world. So, yeah, it gets crowded.

But it's worth it.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

In the late 90's my girlfriend was living on the UNAM campus in the south and working in the city offices (the Mayor) on the Zocolo and we commuted every day on the Metro. Her trick was to run to the front or rear cars to avoid pickpockets and getting groped


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

sparks said:


> In the late 90's my girlfriend was living on the UNAM campus in the south and working in the city offices (the Mayor) on the Zocolo and we commuted every day on the Metro. Her trick was to run to the front or rear cars to avoid pickpockets and getting groped


Nowadays, there are reserved cars on the train for women and children during rush hour.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Omg... Try the subway in Tokyo. I only did once.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ExpatEmigre said:


> Omg... Try the subway in Tokyo. I only did once.


And lived to tell the tale!


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> And lived to tell the tale!


I didn't think I would!


----------

